# Last Rowlett Services today



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 23, 2006)

Today we had our last services at our old location in Rowlett, Texas, where we've been for twenty years. We are "supposed to" be worshipping in our new digs in Mesquite next Lord's Day.

I've been so busy trying to get the next Confessional Presbyterian built (the website still only lists the 2005, but all should change this week) that I have not even been to the new place (and I probably would have been handed a hammer or paint brush if I had!). I hear one of our deacons built pastor a new pulpit that takes three steps to get into. He'll be as tall as the rest of us now.
The audio for today's services, again the last in Rowlett, are posted here.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Today we had our last services at our old location in Rowlett, Texas, where we've been for twenty years. We are "supposed to" be worshipping in our new digs in Mesquite next Lord's Day.
> 
> I've been so busy trying to get the next Confessional Presbyterian built (the website still only lists the 2005, but all should change this week) that I have not even been to the new place (and I probably would have been handed a hammer or paint brush if I had!). I hear one of our deacons built pastor a new pulpit that takes three steps to get into. He'll be as tall as the rest of us now.
> The audio for today's services, again the last in Rowlett, are posted here.



Chris,

I should very much like to see a photo or two of that pulpit. 

I've been encouraging the students to install them as they have opportunity. Death to lecterns, especially of the Plexiglas variety! 

rsc


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 24, 2006)

Will do Scott. Ditto to the lecturn. It actually has two stations; the pulpit and then lower down a reading station. Don't have a clue how that looks as can't quite picture it. Hopefully as nice as talked up. If no one has one yet I'll snap one when I am over there. The audio equipment was pulled out of the old bldg and I need to give my thumbs up on the final install in the new digs. 
BTW, I've printed out CPJ 2 and it is a hefty 256 pages; a bit over budget from last year! Hopefully I can complete the minor things left to do pack off by first week of May; only a week or two later than I was hoping. Probably in time for OPC and PCA late June GAs, but don't think I'll make the ARP's which is early June.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 26, 2006)

Here is the FPCR Pulpit; sorry the pics are a bit fuzzy but you get the idea.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 26, 2006)

Bump; for Dr. Clark.


----------

